# High Temp 103.4F - 104.5F?



## Wobbles

Caitlins was 104.2 last night - some medicine calmed it she went to bed slept through no problem and was happy happy! Shes back to groggy and her temps going between 103.4F & 104.5F tonight!

What would you do?

I have NO idea whats wrong.


----------



## Mumof42009

strip her off completely and sponge her down, if you have a fan keep that on her until temp goes down as she may have a fit if temp dont go down. Have you tried giving her calpol and nurofen together?


----------



## Wobbles

I only have medised? and normal kids paracetamol?


----------



## sam's mum

Sam's was the same a few weeks ago. I wasn't so worried when he still seemed ok because even a minor infection can cause quite a high temperature, but then it stopped coming down with calpol etc. and he couldn't move - just lay on the bed like a newborn and wouldn't even roll over. I phoned nhs direct and they just said that most infections were viral so they wouldn't be treated and just to strip him down to his nappy, keep the room as cool as possible but no fan/draught directly on him (fan with a bottle of iced water in front of it works well), keep giving him calpol/nurofen (and to put it in his bottles if he wouldn't take it from a spoon), make sure he had lots of water/milk or anything else to keep him hydrated and to call them back if he stopped drinking fluids so that they could take him to hospital and put him on a drip. Might be worth calling them just for advice if you're worried - they were fantastic with us (0845 4647)

Hope she's feeling better soon :hugs: x


----------



## Tegans Mama

I agree with PP, be very careful as 40c+ is febrile seizure territory and you don't want that. Strip her down, until her temp is nice and cool. Give her calpol and nurofen and maybe call the doc as she could have an infection somewhere.

Hope she's better soon hun


----------



## sam's mum

Wobbles said:


> I only have medised? and normal kids paracetamol?

Paracetamol is ok. Doesn't medised make them drowsy? Might be better not to give her anything that might (I don't know if it does - never used it) so you can see how she's acting if her temp stays up x


----------



## Wobbles

Erm can't say Ive noticed it Sams Mum tbh we ony ever used it for teething. I gave her some last night the temp dropped and she was fine.

Ill check her in about 45 minutes see if its gone down ...gonna go give her a spray under the shower.


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Aw no, I hope she feels better soon xXx


----------



## sam's mum

Hope it works again tonight. I only thought that because someone had recommended it for colds etc. (and flying :blush:) and said it sends them straight to sleep :lol: ...might not be such a bad thing if she's not feeling great anyway x


----------



## kimfrye661

If she is still running a fever I would call the doctor. Anything above 101F (for toddlers, not babies) is considered harmful. This is especially harmful if she is showing signs of unresponsive behavior, fewer wet diapers, or difficult to awaken during sleep.

Definitely don't take ALL of her clothes off of her, you cant overdress or underdress anybody with a temperature. Something light, but dont have her completely undressed. 

I hope she feels better.:)


----------



## mommyof3co

I would be careful with trying to cool her off, if you make her feel cold her body is going to try and warm itself more and raise her temp even more. Try slightly warm, lukewarm, baths and keep her clothed just in light weight clothing, if she wants a blanket try just a light weight one, but that way she isn't feeling cold even though her body temp is high. If it's responding to meds that's a good thing, if you can't get it down with meds that's when you should really be concerned. If her fever keeps coming back after the meds wear off I would try rotating ibuprofen and acetaminophen every 4hrs for awhile to help keep it down because it raising quickly is the real concern with the febrile seizures, then after like 24hrs let the meds wear off and see what happens. If it's not gone in 72hrs I'd probably have her seen be sure there is no infection somewhere. Hope it's nothing serious though and just some bug and she feels better soon!! Does she actually seem sick or just the fever?


----------



## mommyof3co

kimfrye661 said:


> If she is still running a fever I would call the doctor. Anything above 101F (for toddlers, not babies) is considered harmful. This is especially harmful if she is showing signs of unresponsive behavior, fewer wet diapers, or difficult to awaken during sleep.
> 
> Definitely don't take ALL of her clothes off of her, you cant overdress or underdress anybody with a temperature. Something light, but dont have her completely undressed.
> 
> I hope she feels better.:)


I'm sorry, that's not true...101 is not dangerous for a toddler. Many drs recommend holding off on meds unless it's 102 even. A fever isn't dangerous, it can actually be a good thing, her body is just fighting something off. In a normal healthy child a fever is NOT a bad thing...especially not at just 101 :) It would be a bad sign if she was lethargic or dehydrated, but if she's not acting that way I wouldn't panic


----------



## princess_bump

i think i would probably ring nhs direct if your worried hon, hope she feels better soon :hugs: xx


----------



## Mamafy

I'd stick to paracetamol and if you can try to get some nurofen that would be good.

I'd give Caitlin a dose of paracetamol, strip her off and if shes not better after 30-45 minutes I'd ring the dr :(

You cant be too careful when they get this high but its more than likely viral. Is Caitlin otherwise well? Drinking/eating ok?

Joe had a febrile convulsion when his temp was 38.7/101.6 :(

Give moo plenty of fluids but honestly hun if it were Joe or Katie I'd ring the dr if it were that high.

I saw in a site online that if a childs temp is over 103 ring the dr even if the child is well.

:hugs:


----------



## Mamafy

mommyof3co said:


> kimfrye661 said:
> 
> 
> If she is still running a fever I would call the doctor. Anything above 101F (for toddlers, not babies) is considered harmful. This is especially harmful if she is showing signs of unresponsive behavior, fewer wet diapers, or difficult to awaken during sleep.
> 
> Definitely don't take ALL of her clothes off of her, you cant overdress or underdress anybody with a temperature. Something light, but dont have her completely undressed.
> 
> I hope she feels better.:)
> 
> 
> *I'm sorry, that's not true...101 is not dangerous for a toddler*. Many drs recommend holding off on meds unless it's 102 even. A fever isn't dangerous, it can actually be a good thing, her body is just fighting something off. In a normal healthy child a fever is NOT a bad thing...especially not at just 101 :) It would be a bad sign if she was lethargic or dehydrated, but if she's not acting that way I wouldn't panicClick to expand...

My son had a febrile convulsion when his temperature was 101.6 so in actual fact even when the temperature is as low as that it can still be dangerous


----------



## mommyof3co

It CAN be dangerous, but in most kids it is not dangerous, not at that temp. But also febrile seizures are rarely actually harmful, just scary. Also usually it's caused by a sudden spike in temp, not slowly going from the normal 98 to 101 or higher.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hope she feels better soon. I'd probably give NHS a call just to see what they say


----------



## Sovereign

Aww, hope she's better soon x


----------



## ALY

Sam was like this earlier in the week x
I took him to the dr and he said to give paracetamol and and ibuprofen not at the same time but with a 2 hour gap between them and also to strip him off and put a fan on in the room but not on him and also to use a damp cloth and just keep rubbing it over him every half hour and to give plenty of drinks xx
Sam did have a urine infection tho but just thought the info may be some good to you x
Ohhh the doc did say you no your own baby and just go with your gut feeling hun x
Hope catilin feels better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## Mamafy

mommyof3co said:


> It *CAN* be dangerous, but in most kids it is not dangerous, not at that temp. But also febrile seizures are rarely actually harmful, just scary. Also usually it's caused by a sudden spike in temp, not slowly going from the normal 98 to 101 or higher.

The fact that it can be is enough for me and having witnessed it first hand its very scarey and certainly nothing I'd like to see again :(

But we're talking an awful lot higher here....:hugs: for Caitlin xxxx


----------



## mommyof3co

Here are some facts maybe they will help ease your mind. Iknow how scary it can be, we have had to deal with some very high temps in the boys, up to over 105 a couple of times and it's really scary at the time.



> Here's the important point: Fever is NOT dangerous! The amount of temperature required to hurt the human brain is over 107.6 F (42 C). Fever due to infection very rarely goes over 106.2 (41.3 C), and while scary to parents, is not harmful. (Temperatures over 107.6 F are usually due to heatstroke, head trauma, toxic ingestions or anesthesia side effects.) Seizures due to fever can occur in the age range of 4 months to 6 years, but is most often associated with an abrupt rise in temperature, rather than an extremely high fever. And while seizures due to fever are frightening, they are short (less than 5 minutes) and are very rarely harmful to the child's brain.
> 
> The reason for treating the fever, then, is an issue of comfort for the child. Certainly the higher the fever goes, the worse the child feels. The medication of choice is acetaminophen, given at 10 to 15 mg per kg of body weight every 4 hours; it can be given orally or rectally. Ibuprofen appears to be slightly better at decreasing fevers over 103 F (39.5 C), and is given at 10 mg per kg every 6 hours. Aspirin is NOT recommended for children under 18 years of age due to the risk of Reyes syndrome, which is a liver disorder associated with the use of aspirin and certain viral infections.
> 
> Source: https://www.ds-health.com/fever.htm


The best thing you can do is treat the fever, just like they would at the dr. IF she has other concerning symptoms though then def call the dr, or if you just feel something isn't right, or if anything it would just ease your mind to talk to her dr. I hope she is better soon though :)


----------



## missjess

Josh had Roseola a few weeks ago, it started off with a high fever and had a fever for almost 5 days, then had a rash from head to toe! 

We would put the A/C on and strip him down. As long as they don't shiver it's fine, but if they shiver, the temp can actually go higher. Cool cloth under arms and feet helps a lot too. 

Hope she feels better soon xxx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I hope that the medicine did the trick and she is feeling better :hugs: xXx


----------



## Mamafy

More hugs for sickly Caitlin :hugs: xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Well she went to bed with no bother again and hasn't woke up so far ...

Ill let her wake up in the morning and take her temp.

Its a lil frustrating not knowing!!


----------

